# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đón noel kiểu Úc - don noel kieu uc

## yeuhanoi

Không giống như các quốc gia khác, nước Úc đón giáng sinh trong không khí ấm áp bởi thời điểm này là mùa hè ở Nam bán cầu. Người dân thường kéo nhau đến vùng biển đầy nắng nổi tiếng như Bondi, Mantly… để tắm biển, chơi lướt sóng, đắp những lâu đài bằng cát... Và cảm nhận không khí giáng sinh rộn ràng khắp nơi với hình ảnh ông già Noel mặc đồ đỏ cưỡi Kangaroo, chèo thuyền hoặc lướt ván đi phát quà... theo cách riêng ở Úc.

_Những ông già Noel đi phát quà cho trẻ em_

Kangaroo, bờ biển xanh biếc, những bãi cát mịn… tất cả đều tạo nên hình ảnh thành phố Sydney đặc trưng. Đến đây, du khách sẽ dễ dàng bị quyến rũ bởi cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên tráng lệ…. không thể bỏ qua cơ hội ngắm toàn cảnh đại dương mênh mông từ đài quan sát của tháp truyền hình Sydney Tower & Oztrek, chiêm ngưỡng Nhà hát Opera “Con Sò” có hình dáng giống như những cánh buồm no gió trên vịnh Jackson, khu mũi đá lịch sử - The Rock…


Người dân thường kéo nhau đến vùng biển đầy nắng nổi tiếng như Bondi, Mantly… để tắm biển, chơi lướt sóng, đắp những lâu đài bằng cát với chiếc mũ ông già Noel trên đầu. Những bản nhạc Giáng sinh rộn rã vang lên trong các thương xá, những ông già Noel đi khắp các cửa hàng phân phát kẹo cho trẻ em đi mua sắm với gia đình… Và hòa mình cùng hàng ngàn người với ngọn nến trên tay, hát vang những bài Thánh ca mang ước vọng hòa bình cho khắp thế giới và niềm vui cho mọi nhà.

Đến thủ đô Canberra, chương trình tiếp tục tham quan tòa nhà Quốc hội tọa lạc bên hồ Burley Griffin tuyệt đẹp, viện bảo tàng chiến tranh, khu sứ quán, thư viện quốc gia… Về đêm, đứng trên những con dốc quanh co nhìn xuống, du khách sẽ thấy Canberra rực sáng phía dưới thung lũng, trải dài trong đêm tối mênh mông, rộng lớn.

Tiếp tục khám phá thành phố Melbourne với những địa danh nổi tiếng như: Vườn Royak Botanis, Quảng trường Federal, tòa nhà Quốc hội Victoria, khu phố Tàu, nhà thờ thánh Patrick Cathedral, tìm hiểu đời sống của người dân địa phương và nơi ở lúc sinh thời của nhà thám hiểm Jame Cook.

_Du khách đang đãi vàng_

Đặc biệt, khu du lịch Sovereign Hill – khu phố cổ của thập niên 1850 vẫn còn các dấu tích của quá khứ. Trong đó, có một con suối nhỏ mà du khách có thể đãi vàng với các dụng cụ như cuốc xẻng, rây đồng nếu may mắn thì có thể tìm được một ít vàng nhỏ như hạt cát và được bỏ vào lọ thủy tinh nhỏ mang về làm kỷ niệm.

Cùng xem du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012

----------


## ipad

đúng là kiểu úc  :cuoi1:

----------

